# APPCRASH bei Race Driver Grid



## johnmclaine (15. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen...
ich verzweifel gerade, als ich grid starten will. das sagt mir vista doch glatt, das ein fehler aufgetreten sei und die exe nicht mehr funktioniert. lustig ist nur, ich habe bis einschließlich samstag zocken können.
ich habe nur den 1.2 patch installiert und nix mehr mit zocken.nach neuinstallation immer der gleiche mist. exe funktioniert nicht. habe den treiber für meine hd3870 von 8.4 bis 8.6 installiert. keine besserung. zuletzt lief das game mit dem 8.6!!!
jetzt meine neugierige frage, was ist dieser appcrash und wie kann ich wieder zocken???


greedz john


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2008)

Probiere mal: Savegames sichern > Spiel deinstallieren > Spiel neu installieren > Savegames wieder im richtigen Ordner einfügen > nur den ersten Patch installieren _(für GRID gibt es doch schon 2, oder? Sonst eben keinen installieren!)
_ 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

johnmclaine schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...
> ich verzweifel gerade, als ich grid starten will. das sagt mir vista doch glatt, das ein fehler aufgetreten sei und die exe nicht mehr funktioniert. lustig ist nur, ich habe bis einschließlich samstag zocken können.
> ich habe nur den 1.2 patch installiert und nix mehr mit zocken.nach neuinstallation immer der gleiche mist. exe funktioniert nicht. habe den treiber für meine hd3870 von 8.4 bis 8.6 installiert. keine besserung. zuletzt lief das game mit dem 8.6!!!
> jetzt meine neugierige frage, was ist dieser appcrash und wie kann ich wieder zocken???
> ...



Lad und installier dir mal die aktuelle Direct X Version. Hatte deshalb auch mal ein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## johnmclaine (15. Juli 2008)

habe ich alles schon versucht...keine chance.ich könnte kotzen.mal sehen wer noch so antwortet.
aber danke für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## boss3D (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn es dir nicht zuviel Mühe ist, könntest du ja noch Vista neu aufsetzen. Aber, ob sich da für ein Game lohnt, musst du selber entscheiden. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (17. Juli 2008)

Wiederherstellungspunkt aktivieren, vielleicht läuft es dann wieder


----------

